# Entscheidungshilfe....Gaming Notebook....



## TheLucker (23. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community
ich wollte euch mal nach eurer Meinung fragen, bezüglich zweier Notebooks, die bei mir ausschließlich zum zocken genutzt werden sollen (Kompletter Destopersatz). 

Der erste Kandidat wäre, dass MSI GE620DX-i548W7H für 799€:
MSI GE620DX-i548W7H Full-HD-Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de

Und der zweite Kandidat wäre, dass Schenker XMG A501 mit FullHD Non Glare Display, i7-2670QM, 4GB, 750GB HDD, INTEL WLAN 1030, .... für glatt 900€:
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") - Topangebot

Und jetzt frag ich einfach mal euch, was ihr von den Dingern haltet!?
Sei es Qualität, Verarbeitung, Leistung (Klar ist das Schenker schneller aber brauch man das wirklich für 100€ mehr...), Ausstattung...

Welches würdet ihr nehmen, oder würdet ihr ein ganz anderes in Betracht ziehen?
Preislimit ca 900€

Und viielen viielen Dank für eure Antworten und verschwendeten Gedankenzüge 

Liebe Grüße
TheLucker


----------



## SlowRider (24. November 2011)

Der Schenker hat halt ne Quadcore.
Beide haben die selbe Graka drin, daher wird sich die Gamingleistung auch nicht wirklich großartig unterscheiden.
Aktuelle Spiele in FHD sind damit meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich möglich, da sollte es mindestens eine nVidia GTX sein.


----------



## pibels94 (24. November 2011)

Der hier MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6812 (MD 97801) ist noch in Ordnung


----------



## TheLucker (24. November 2011)

Erst einmal Danke für eure Antworten.

Eine GTX ist leider noch sehr teuer... Reicht denn eine GT555 nicht schon teilweise aus ich weiss das nicht alles auf den höchsten einstellungen laufen wird aber ist die wirklich so schwach?

Und Medion werd ich mir in meinem ganzen Leben niemals kaufen...
NUR Probleme! Alles C-Ware! xD


----------



## Supeq (24. November 2011)

Ob die "reicht" musst du selber wissen, ist halt nicht HighEnd und du wirst Abstriche machen müssen.

Allerdings steckt der Medion beide von dir genannten Geräte locker in die Tasche... da hat sich einiges getan bei Medion in der letzten Zeit^^


----------



## DaywalkerEH (24. November 2011)

Bei den beiden vorgeschlagenen würde ich eher zum Schenker greifen.
Habe selbst schon Schenker Notebooks gehabt und war mit der Verarbeitung, Qualität und dem Kontakt mit dem Shop immer zufrieden.
Auch der Service soll spitze sein, wenn wirklich mal etwas ist.

Zu MSI kann ich nicht viel sagen, hatte da bisher nur Mainboards.
Die Notebooks sollen aber relativ laut sein bei MSI (Kommt aber auch immer auf das Modell an)


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2011)

benchmark:
NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-555M.41925.0.html
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQhttp://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-555M.41925.0.html

da sieht man den unterschied doch recht deutlich


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. November 2011)

Du verlinkst auf die GT550M und auf die GTX 480M.
Zur Auswahl stehen allerdings GT555M und GTX 460M ! 

Zum XMG A501: 
Habe es letzen Monat gekauft, ist absolut empfehlenswert.
Beim Surfen, Musikhören und Arbeiten (Textverarbeitung, Programmierung) läuft es (wenn du es richtig konfigurierst) per Onboard-Grafik mit 20 Watt Gesamtverbrauch passiv,
bleibt schön kühl.

Zum Zocken reicht die GT555M für moderate Details in FHD oder ggf. Hohe in 720p (was bei dem 15" Display kein Drama ist),
für genügsamere Spieler absolut ausreichend. Ich schätze  sie auf Höhe einer Desktop 8800GT (oder etwas darunter).
Der QuadCore ist bei der GT555M unnötig, du hast in Spielen keinen großen Vorteil.


----------



## pibels94 (24. November 2011)

TheLucker schrieb:


> Und Medion werd ich mir in meinem ganzen Leben niemals kaufen...
> NUR Probleme! Alles C-Ware! xD



wie du meinst  ASRock war auch mal der Buhmann der Mainboard Industrie...


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2011)

@fisch danke für den hinweis
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

der unterschied zur 555er ist immer noch sehr stark.


----------



## TheLucker (24. November 2011)

hmmmmm
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Ich glaube ich werde dann doch noch etwas in die Tasche greiffen dürfen und mir ein Notebook  mit einer 460er zulegen...xD
Habt ihr da vielleicht zufällig ein gutes Angebot gesehen?


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2011)

eine 460er unter 1000€ zu finden gleicht einem wunder.
Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks GeForce GTX 4 | Geizhals.at Österreich
preis/leistung ist das von medion wirklich spitze.


alternativ:
ASUS G73SW-TZ264V (90N3IA112N3329VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

es spricht auch wirklich nichts gegen Medion


----------



## Fragnail (25. November 2011)

Na ja - so neu ist die 460 auch nimmer - und unter 1000 Euro solltest du da schonwas bekommen - das letzte PCGH Notebook war auch unte 100 und da war eine drinn - sammt ssd und so - oha sorry war ja medion - Markentrottel.. echt...


----------



## Kytyzow (26. November 2011)

Wenn Du CPU's oder GPU's vergleichen möchtest ist die Seite ganz gut. Einfach deine alte CPU und GPU suchen [STRG+F] und die Werte merken oder aufschreiben. Danach die neu CPU und GPU Werte aufschreiben. Mit einem einfachen Dreisatz die mehrleistung ausrechen. Ist sehr theoretisch aber gibt einem guten Einblick in das was man kaufen möchte...


----------



## TheLucker (26. November 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich nur gegen Medion weil ich in einer PC Werkstatt arbeite und da immer nur Medion Geräte haben und nur die, die großen Probleme machen.
Selbst in der Garantie Zeit gehen sie schon meist immer kaputt!
Und sowie so finde ich das Medion nur minderwertiges Plastik verbaut, den letzten Müll eigentlich.
Aber naja....Aldi Ware halt was will man da schon erwarten...

Ich habe jetzt ein recht gutes Notebook gefunden und zwar ist es ein MSI - GX660R-i7447LW7P für 900€
Meiner Meinung nach ein Top Gerät auch wenn da die alte Generation vom i7 verbaut ist...


----------

